# IRON RANCH BICYCLE SWAP MEET and WHIZZ IN-PORTLAND OREGON/VANCOUVER WA



## Boris (Sep 5, 2011)

Always a good time, even if it rains (but it's nicer if it doesn't)
I think it starts at 7am
Saturday, Sept. 17th
23100 NE 10th Ave, Ridgefield, WA
COME EARLY, STAY A WHILE, THEN LEAVE!


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 5, 2011)

Dave…are you trying to keep the event all to yourself or do you have information I don’t? 

The Iron Ranch has always been held on Saturday, not Sunday and Jerry Germeau’s mass email lists the date as Saturday Sept 17[SUP]th[/SUP], not Sunday the 18[SUP]th[/SUP].


----------



## Boris (Sep 5, 2011)

Man oh man!!! Bad mistake, but too long of an explanation as to why. THANK YOU!!!! and I'm SO SORRY!!! I'll edit that in my post. Although a private swap meet wouldn't be so bad. I could name my own price for all those hard to find parts that I've been lookin' fer.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Link for Iron Ranch!*

Who all is going?
http://home.comcast.net/~bikeswap/site/


----------



## mason_man (Sep 5, 2011)

I wish I was going,maybe next time.anyone riding a whizzer at meet? You guys have fun, ride safe. Ray


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll definitely be there! Just got to figure out how to get the whizzer up there.


----------



## bud poe (Sep 9, 2011)

I've got a wedding on the coast to be at that afternoon but I'll be at the Ranch EARLY AM with the "flashlight brigade"....Should be a good turnout, always a great time!  If you've never been it's a "must see" for the Pacific NW, if for nothing else than Al Shurmans collection of toys, bikes, cars, carnival rides, steam tractors, etc.... See you guys there!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 9, 2011)

im going. here are a few examples.   plus parts as usual. some of the parts on the bikes (ie bars and seat on acouple  but not all the goodies) pictured are gone but you get the idea.


----------



## Boris (Sep 9, 2011)

redline1968 said:


> im going. here are a few examples.   plus parts as usual. some of the parts on the bikes (ie bars and seat on acouple  but not all the goodies) pictured are gone but you get the idea.




The idea being, that this is going to be an expensive day out???


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 9, 2011)

not expensive. it should be a happy fill up your garage and basement day out..  I never think about money.... because i dont have any..


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 9, 2011)

I am bringing this B-6 to the Iron Ranch if anyone has any interest.  It is currently on eBay, but if anyone is interested, let me know.  ALWAYS interested in trades, too !!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150661039313?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Sep 13, 2011)

Myself and the rest of the Canadian contingency will be there with bells on as always. Im bringing my Whizzer for the ride again this year. And Im also bringing this Monark for sale or trade. Also we have a ride planned for Portland on Saturday night with the local Schwinn gang                "The Beligerante" if anybody is interested.


----------



## mason_man (Sep 13, 2011)

MAN you guys are going to have a Great Time for sure.That Whizzer is Beautiful. Have Fun.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 14, 2011)

*Iron ranch swap*



Dave Marko said:


> Always a good time, even if it rains (but it's nicer if it doesn't)
> I think it starts at 7am
> Saturday, Sept. 17th
> 23100 NE 10th Ave, Ridgefield, WA
> COME EARLY, STAY A WHILE, THEN LEAVE!








S

I AND SOME OF THE SKIDKINGS VBC  will be definetly be there .....If you have never been there you will be in for a treat! Alan has a real neet set -up  of reall cool stuff to look at ....VINTAGE EVERYTHING ......COOL COOL COOL .....Don't miss out....
This meet is really fun,lot's of vintage bike stuff ...one cool swap meet! 


                                                    Gary J   
                                                     EL PREIDENTE  
                                                    SKIDKINGS VBC 
                                                     TACOMA ,WN


----------



## brownster69 (Sep 14, 2011)

*swap meet*

great swap meet lots of vintage items on alans property to look at a must meet to show up to.


Shaun Brown
Skidkings VBC member


----------



## shawn57187 (Sep 15, 2011)

I plan on being there, this will be my first time. I've been holding off on posting some WTB ads, hopefully I can find the parts at the swap meet


----------



## Boris (Sep 15, 2011)

shawn57187 said:


> I plan on being there, this will be my first time. I've been holding off on posting some WTB ads, hopefully I can find the parts at the swap meet




Maybe you could post your wish list and somebody could bring some of the stuff you're looking for.


----------



## shawn57187 (Sep 15, 2011)

The items I'm looking for are:

Handlebars (1960s Schwinn Middleweight)
Front Wheel (1960s Schwinn Middleweight, 26")
Bullet Headlight (1960s Schwinn Middleweight)

I'm also there to browse.


----------



## Boris (Sep 15, 2011)

The post that was here probably wasn't the smartest thing I ever did, so I'm removing it.


----------



## slick (Sep 15, 2011)

Wish i knew about this sooner i would have liked to go. Is this an annual event? I will definately go next year. I hope you guys take lots of photos of the swap for us that can't be there PLEASE!!!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 16, 2011)

Every year, every "first rainy day of September"...lol.  Worth attending just to see the stuff Alan Shurman has accumulated over the years, acres and acres of it, plus it's usually a great swap, too!


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Sep 16, 2011)

Any idea how many people will be there for the Whizzer ride? I dont know if it's worth the effort to bring the Whizzer all the way from Vancouver BC
The ride last year was fun but cut short because of the heavy down pour. Its looking like 20% chance of rain right now..
Anybody else Whizzin?


----------



## Boris (Sep 16, 2011)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Every year, every "first rainy day of September"...lol.  Worth attending just to see the stuff Alan Shurman has accumulated over the years, acres and acres of it, plus it's usually a great swap, too!




Aaron, I met an old, old man who attended the event years and years ago, and he recalled a time when it didn't rain in Ridgefield, WA on the third Saturday in September. But then again, maybe his memory was failing.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 16, 2011)

Ha !!  I remember them, they're just few and far between.....bring your umbrellas !!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 17, 2011)

Any swap pics?


----------



## slick (Sep 17, 2011)

That's what i'm saying!!! Where's all the pictures? You northern guys are holding out on us! LOL!!!! I want to drool over what I missed. Ok maybe not.


----------



## Boris (Sep 17, 2011)

slick said:


> That's what i'm saying!!! Where's all the pictures? You northern guys are holding out on us! LOL!!!! I want to drool over what I missed. Ok maybe not.




Let's go for the maybe not, as your drool would only add to the the moisture issue experienced today. It was an average turn-out for this soggy event and hopefully someone will post photos even if they are tinted grey.


----------



## slick (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm just happy I didn't see anything I "needed" in the pictures posted like an Aerocycle or another Airflow or Arrow. LOL!!


----------

